# add second drive



## dbatzel (Jan 4, 2006)

can i just buy a second drive and install it with a bracket kit .without using a pc .


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Not for the new Series 2. Some TiVo's you can buy a pre-formatted drive ready to drop in. Check for your model http://www.weaknees.com/upgrades.php or http://www.ptvupgrade.com/


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

Yes but they will need to be preformatted for your unit. Check with the forum sponsors above.


----------

